# "Zeigt her euren Weihnachtsbaum" - Thread



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wer Lust hat zeigt her euren Weihnachtsbaum.

Hier unser Exemplar


----------



## duke999 (15. Dezember 2013)

Wieso steht deine Weihnachtsbaum schon??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe meinen Gutschein für einen Baum verschenkt, mir steht nicht der Sinn nach der Feierei


----------



## acidburn1811 (15. Dezember 2013)

@ Dr Bakterius wieso das wenn man fragen darf,wir kaufen unsern erst mitte / ende der Woche


----------



## Tommi1 (15. Dezember 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> wir kaufen unsern erst mitte / ende der Woche



+1.

Am 24. kommt der dann ins Wohnzimmer und wird geschmückt.


----------



## SilentMan22 (15. Dezember 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> wir kaufen unsern erst mitte / ende der Woche


 
+2


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

Och keine Ahnung wann wir uns einen holen xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Dezember 2013)

acidburn1811 schrieb:


> @ Dr Bakterius wieso das wenn man fragen darf,wir kaufen unsern erst mitte / ende der Woche



Dinner for One, da braucht man kein Zeugs mehr


----------



## Tommi1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann kommen wir alle zu Dir zum Feiern und bringen das Zeug mit )))


----------

